# What are you about to do?



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Thread idea: right before you log off SAS post what you're about to do instead. Are you leaving to go study, go meet up with friends, have dinner, go to bed,...?

I don't have one right now since I'm not logging of SAS yet.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

When I log off here I'm going to hit up my piano. Trying to learn how to play "You've got a friend in me" by Randy Newman.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to Walmart to get grocery shopping over with


----------



## BassHead (Feb 8, 2014)

Play Grand Theft Auto Online. 8) :b


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

make some mac n cheese, then clean the house


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Drive to work. :'(


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Drink an entire jug of sunny d then go back to sleep.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

... you can log off?


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Take my dog outside, though I'll be right back on within a matter of minutes!


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

'Bout to get drunk then go to bed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mail my car registration renewal form and then go to sleep


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Translations...sick of those.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Write up my final paper for english...but first I have to Procrastinate for another three hours


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> Write up my final paper for english...but first I have to Procrastinate for another three hours


You can do it!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed for real. So tired. Ended up eating after got home from the post office.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> You can do it!


Thanks for the support . I'll try my best to stay focused!


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

Eat breakfast. I've held it off for three hours


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ride my bike.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Clean and possibly cook something


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to the pharmacy and also buy a few more groceries


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm going to the library to study!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to sleep :yawn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ditto going to take a nap


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Take a shower and hit the hay


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Going to attend HTML and CSS webinar in office ;/ or skip it and go to the supermarket :>


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take a shower and drive my girlfriend to the doctor. After that I will go to bed or do cleaning


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

watch a drama online


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drink


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Clean/organize


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Attempt to sleep :yawn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat. I may still visit SAS but I should probably watch something to get off the site for awhile


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to the library to make copies of some important papers if I can ever get the cat to leave my room  Tried luring him out with canned food but I didn't get to the door before he could make it back into the room


----------



## TopDawgENT (Feb 4, 2014)

Read a few issues of this months X-men comics. Bed early for work tomorrow.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Try to write two final papers for school and finish up my final art project. I have until Monday to get this all done -.-


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Go to the library and then go to my therapist appointment.. hopefully I can find somewhere to hide in the library


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Post pics on here of my new big boy toy.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I am going to go talk to my mom. Then I will (try) to study.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Try to go to bed again...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cry myself to sleep. Goodnight SAS.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sleep, then going shopping for my trip.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

When I log off it will likely be because I need to travel home to log back on.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

immabout to go on my bicycle now! 
ill go for 100km/60miles

i have a day off, its 12:00 here and Mr Sun is smiling ...


EPIC!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> Thread idea: right before you log off SAS post what you're about to do instead. Are you leaving to go study, go meet up with friends, have dinner, go to bed,...?
> 
> I don't have one right now since I'm not logging of SAS yet.


You should create a similar topic on the goal setting forum! People could then report back on if they did what they said they were going to do. I was tempted to start it myself but thought I'd first see if you wanted to 

I'm about to cook an omelet and do some cleaning


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

slyfox said:


> You should create a similar topic on the goal setting forum! People could then report back on if they did what they said they were going to do. I was tempted to start it myself but thought I'd first see if you wanted to
> 
> I'm about to cook an omelet and do some cleaning


That's a great idea :clap. I think you should do it, you're way more active in this thread than I am haha.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Take a much needed shower and try not to pass out as I do.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gwynevere said:


> That's a great idea :clap. I think you should do it, you're way more active in this thread than I am haha.


Ok, thanks 

Edit: Just posted it http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f10/what-are-you-about-to-work-on-986297/


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Have a smoke, brush teeth, go to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take a nap. Got up too early today at like 4:30 am


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Pillowtalk said:


> When I log off here I'm going to hit up my piano. Trying to learn how to play "You've got a friend in me" by Randy Newman.


I play piano too. The last new song I learned was James Taylor's You've Got a Friend


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Homework and to horribly lip synch music whilst doing it.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

SisterGoldenHair said:


> I play piano too. The last new song I learned was James Taylor's You've Got a Friend


That's awesome! :high5 Funny how we're both learning songs with such similar titles. What a great song though. I'd love to hear a piano version of that!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Urgent ! LOL.*

*Go to the bathroom. 
QUICKLY !*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take a nap. Sleeping is how I spend most of my time lately


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Take a shower o. o


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take another nap...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed again...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another bump for a thread I think has potential :b

I'm about to go cook and eat


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm about to clean up my room.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Snort a line of cocaine off of a prostitute's stomach.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm about to go to the mall to buy a mother's day gift :3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going back to bed before my doctor appointment


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to read. And actually _read_. Like, not skimming for once.

I haven't read recreationally in a long time. But I will start doing it again. I need to get smarter. I'm so dumb.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm going to read. And actually _read_. Like, not skimming for once.
> 
> I haven't read recreationally in a long time. But I will start doing it again. I need to get smarter. I'm so dumb.


Nice, what book?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Fix a cocktail before making dinner for one as I further slide towards chemical dependency to cope with loneliness. Other than that, not much.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm going to read. And actually _read_. Like, not skimming for once.
> 
> I haven't read recreationally in a long time. But I will start doing it again. I need to get smarter. I'm so dumb.


You're not dumb. I hope you enjoy the book. Take your time with it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Nice, what book?


"Man and His Symbols" (Carl Jung + many other editors).

We were supposed to read it for philosophy (or was it my 1st semester animation class? I don't remember. It could apply to a lot of different subjects), but never got to it (story of every freaking university textbook I buy, it seems). I actually gave up after reading the introduction and subsequent first dozen pages. I got bored and antsy, but it was somewhat interesting what I read. I had to take notes with a pen and highlight stuff, though, to keep me focused.

I think I'll just stick to reading a few pages a day to inch myself into more and more focused, long reading sessions.



Nitrogen said:


> You're not dumb. I hope you enjoy the book. Take your time with it.


Thanks but it's a lost cause to say otherwise. Your subjective opinion. I know my cognitive limits. I will try to be patient reading; yes.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Try to take over the world...


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Go to the gym


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go grocery shopping and pick up a pizza from Pizza Hut


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Get some sleep.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Vomit.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

About to get about xD


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go shopping, put a new lock on my shed, and eat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water my plants before it gets too dark outside and eat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take my medicine late and eat


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Go to hometown buffet


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Im about to slap tea111red :b


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Put myself in the frame of mind to masturbate.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Im about to apologize to tea111red...she's nice...i should take her to an oxygen bar.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

I dunno, my life is miserable and pointless.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Junebuug said:


> Go to hometown buffet


Take me with youuuu 

Well I'm about to put my goldy locks in a bun.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Take me with youuuu
> 
> Well I'm about to put my goldy locks in a bun.


Aww x(

Next time lets all go to chuck e cheese


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Junebuug said:


> Aww x(
> 
> Next time lets all go to chuck e cheese


Hells yeah, chuck e cheese is awesome 

Last time I went to hometown buffet I think all I had was mac n cheese and chocolate milk xD


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

inna sense said:


> Im about to apologize to tea111red...she's nice...i should take her to an oxygen bar.


lol, what? Apologize for what?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hells yeah, chuck e cheese is awesome
> 
> Last time I went to hometown buffet I think all I had was mac n cheese and chocolate milk xD


I just had mac n cheese  *hi five* and corn bread

If I go to chuck e cheese, it's to get the best prize there. It's been my dream since I was a little one, but I sucked and had no money.

It's gonna be different this time...


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Junebuug said:


> I just had mac n cheese  *hi five* and corn bread
> 
> If I go to chuck e cheese, it's to get the best prize there. It's been my dream since I was a little one, but I sucked and had no money.
> 
> It's gonna be different this time...


Well good luck, I don't think I've ever really won anything while I was there lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Clean a pot and cook hamburger helper


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

get my nails did


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Wash my work clothes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watch X-Files, etc and maybe eat


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

reply to messages.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Help Lonelioness in Icecrown Citadel in World of Warcraft.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Sleep I guess...unless this is a dream and I'm not really typing this. In that case I'll just keep dreaming that I'm just browsin SAS. That's kind of a mundane dream though. Hrmmm. It's late...what am I saying anymore? Idk. Idk. Good night.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ False awakenings can suck

Going to bed.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Cry myself to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Hope you feel better after your nap

Eating a roast beef dinner and watching X-Files and America's Got Talent


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^mmm sounds good.

Maybe make a smoothie and type up my paper.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Do some late night grocery shopping


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Go outside for some cycling and resting on a lounger chair, I guess. If the weather is right. I hate too much clouds.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat and watch Americas Got Talent


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Kill zombies on facebook. 
Listen to some more music. 
Finish this job. 
Probably listen to some more sad music
Feel sorry for myself. 
Have some food
go home. 
Avoid my landlord. 
Have some more food
Read some more of The Living Ships trilogy by Robin Hobb. 
Go to sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go for a short walk around the neighborhood


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

watch teen wolf


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go grocery shopping and then make a duct tape wallet


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

To sleep perchance to dream. Been avoidant lately


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm playing the Destiny beta right now. Probably about to get some food. So hungry.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My tomato plant is tilting from getting too heavy. I'm going to see if I can stake it with a stick and some yarn


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

make some gold in world of warcraft lolz


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Watch The Butler.....the movie.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm going to bed. Up early in the morning, exciting life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mow the lawn, take a shower, and see about buying some ceramic tiles at a thrift shop for building materials


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Try to read this book, sadly at the rate of one page per hour. It's not that long, it's a comic for crying out loud.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Keep browsing the forum until I get hungry and then I will go make some popcorn.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Slay some zombies, because it needs doing that why


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Give up the ghost.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Just sit on the couch and post stuff


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

play a facebook game


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Wait for my mom to come home.... Maybe order pizza, I'm ****ing starving


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Shower and then sleep.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

take me contact lenses out and go to bed..... I will soon.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Study and practice AutoCAD 2012


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

Taplow said:


> I wish I knew.


Adorable. Hahaha. :cuddle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pick up a shredded Argos book that the dogs had as a boredom buster.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go lay down. Feeling horrible


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat and then go back to bed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post a bit more here then go to bed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe watch a movie or take a nap, then make lunches for the work week.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Anything to fill the void.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Make hot chocolate before class.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

get ready for going to bed and sleeping


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Zzzzzzzzzzz*

This time around, go to beddy bye.
I am pooped.
*
Nitey night all !*


Hang in there.
Bite the bullet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Think I'm going to force myself to go out for a walk or something


----------



## Daisypops (Oct 5, 2014)

im going to take a shower and get dolled up , im off to see Rock Of Ages the musical later.... should be fun..... no Tom Cruise tho .-(


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

put this empty potato chip bag in the bin... post a bit more,,, get ready for bed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go out for a walk/rock hunt, maybe go to the library, and go grocery shopping


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

get ready for going to bed again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to sleep finally


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

make a cup of tea.... wander about aimlessly for a short while , the come back in here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat some pumpkin pie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Head to bed finally


----------



## Distinctive Temptations (Oct 18, 2014)

Trying to put my phone down and go to sleep. Have to get up in 4 hours already...


----------



## liamfriar199 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nothing, because i have **** **** all else to do that keeps me entertained


----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)

Leave school, get on the bus and go home.


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Take a bubble bath


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to sleep finally and hopefully get a bunch done when I wake up


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopefully get up, lazy git section.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Drink more vodka and think about eating something.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Start walking to class. I don't know why I'm still here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Find something to eat or go back to bed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

get ready for bed


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ ditto. get ready for bed again.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post a bit more here.... then get ready for bed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Use some drainer de-clogger to see if I can unclog the kitchen sink. Garbage disposal stopped working  Then probably take a nap


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hopefully go to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Head back to bed as well


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i'm about to go out , a couple of hours from now , hopefully


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

power off the things in my room. get naked, and go to bed again....  ( to sleep)


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

watch a movie


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Watch some show called "How to get away with Murder". I think it comes on at 10pm on ABC


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Finish the movie I was watching and then sleeping


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post a bit more.... get ready for bed....


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

kilobravo said:


> post a bit more.... Get ready for bed....


ditto


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I think I'll go make some coffee and put up another corner piece in my kitchen. It's this metal and paper cornering tape junk that you put on new drywall to form a strong corner that doesn't crack open. It's messy to apply with joint compound under it, but easy otherwise. And I'd rather be beat than do it right now, ugh. I need a handier man than my husband lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Clean and maybe eat


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post some more, potter about the threads. then get ready for bed.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post some. potter about forum. get ready for bed.... go into bed..... sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go eat and hopefully watch My Name is Earl after I decide what to eat


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Probably go to sleep...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

type up my stupid screenplay homework, shower, fool myself into thinking it's nap time by schnugglin under the covers only to fuel bloodshot eyes with hours upon hours of rage-inducing pixel-dungeon-runs and ginger peach tea.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopefully grocery shopping soon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post more. power down. get nude.... go into bed.... sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Clean or walk after I wake up a bit


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

oh yeah oh yeah

my pay pal is restored, no more limitations, yo
a tear has shed

i am off to buy two useless domains 
because i am an addict of wasting my time

such fun


----------



## supernaturval (Nov 5, 2014)

Watch tons of Sherlock.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat, take a walk, and take a nap


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

get ready for bed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take a nap


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Finish up breakfast. Then finish up paper/study for exam.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a secret


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post some more, get ready for bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illegal Things


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post some more. get naked.... go to bed.. sleep


----------



## MrCandP011 (Nov 12, 2014)

Take a bath.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Play Skyrim. Get so immersed that I forget where I am, why I am and who I am.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post a bit more, go to bed earlier.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed. Not sure that I'm tired but I'll screw up my schedule for doing stuff today if I don't try


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Consume human food


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Put some joint compound on the new drywall in the kitchen. And wish like heck I had something better to do than that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

post a bit more, log off..... go get something to eat...!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed hopefully


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canceling an appointment for today via an automated phone service. Then going to bed. Too tired. My sleeping schedule is all screwed up


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Though I'm drunk, I'll try to masturbate.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Taplow said:


> Though I'm drunk, I'll try to masturbate.


Do. Or do not. There is no try.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Get dinner and see Christmas lights with @LoneLioness


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> Do. Or do not. There is no try.


With the amount of alcohol that was inside me there would have been a great effort required to achieve a satisfactory conclusion.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Do last minute grocery shopping hopefully before the holiday rush


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Watch another movie probably.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take a shower and get a pizza. Probably watch something while I eat


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Make tea.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Go Outside


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Roll a joint :bash


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Start another youtube video streak and three hours into it stop and wonder what the f**k I'm doing with my life

Then continue youtube video streak


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hopefully, get enough sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Something


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleep if I can


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to go eat. Got addicted to posting on SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Use the restroom


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed. Might try to also plan what I need to do in the following days. So much crap, so little time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to cook some kabobs in the oven. Use metal skewers and I hold them up by having each end supported on the sides of the pan. Probably going to be just marinated chicken and mushrooms. Might add green pepper or try cut up potatoes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None of your business


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Play with my cat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snack on some strawberries and then do some cleaning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat some poptarts


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Study organic chemistry.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Do some cleaning/packing and maybe eat a snack


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cook something to eat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Move some stuff. Maybe experiment with soldering if I have any time


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Go outside or watch something on TV


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Enjoy the outdoors if you go out 

I'm going to have some pork chops with stuffing and watch some shows


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go back to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to sleep if the cat rummaging through stuff doesn't keep me up...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Take a shower.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat a snack. Going to try to eat some of the grape tomatoes and strawberries I have. Probably will end up eating junk food too


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Self harm.... Unfortunately.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am planning to study Physics  .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pay bill(s) and then go back to bed or eat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat some cereal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Post more


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Get something to eat and watch part of a movie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch tv most likely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch some horror movie I have.....maybe the conjuring.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to do some night fishing. Bought a license today. Probably won't get to the spot until 1 am. Haven't fished there before, but it is a fishing dock so shouldn't have much trouble getting setup. I think there is a streetlight nearby, but bringing a lantern for in case. Feeling impulsive and want to go as some stress relief. Haven't gone fishing in a couple of years.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to head up north to go sucker fishing. Going to tag along with my parents


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat some ice cream most likely.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat sloppy joes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Things


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take a nap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch some basketball on tv.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat and then maybe sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat a snack or cook something better


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Completed a nice 3 hour nap
 Writing a research paper that is due Monday. (Yep, on a Friday night).
 About to watch some World-Affairs documentaries on VICE News in another 30 mins.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illegal things


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep hopefully


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go back to sleep


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Warm it up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch NBA basketball on tv.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch porn


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Stay on the computer for most of the night.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm stuck between going to bed, eating bacon or killing myself.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I'm stuck between going to bed, eating bacon or killing myself.


I certainly hope this was meant in a joking way :| Bacon is always nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

watch tv


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some quick shopping and then cleaning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Take a nap


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Finish typing my essay


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go back to bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Math


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep or watch porn....haven't decided yet.


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

go to the store


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Watch an episode of Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch some porn and go to sleep....so tired.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Watch some porn and go to sleep....so tired.


Sounds like a plan my man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat some leftover lasagna.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

About to start the day at my career center.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Look at my bills and possibly pay them


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

About to wipe my ***.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm about to eat this peeza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go back to sleep.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat some chips and salsa


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Go to work


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take a nap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hoping to get back on drawing practice shortly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Make a salad if the lettuce is still good, watch some videos, and then head to bed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat some leftover pizza. If I have time before physical therapy might do some more drawing practice.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

going to my sister's appartment to take care of her cats for the weekend.. She's going on a weekend trip. More loneliness ahead! wohooo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Physical therapy for my back


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch a makeup tutorial, yeah I know I'm weird.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Go downstairs and finish eating that mango.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Shave my face.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

eat a snack and go to bed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Decide on what movie I want to watch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Curl up under my covers and watch The Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Make some eggs for breakfast.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

About to volunteer soon. Might cook when I get home.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finish folding my clothes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go lat night grocery shopping and purchase a USB cable


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Laundry


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Gonna go have sexy time with my girlfriend and then come home and play wow/watch porn.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brush my teeth and try to sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drink coffee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch a makeup tutorial...... #don'tjudgeme.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed. Craving cola. Only have about 45 minutes until it has been at least 24 hours, but it is probably better that I try to go even longer instead of gulping some down as soon as I hit the goal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go eat something.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

About to post something


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Stare out my window and watch my neighbors shoot fire crackers.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Cut myself for the 1st time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^^ please don't, I have scars that I regret..........Anyways I'm about to get ready to go to my neurologist appointment, I'm so freaking out.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Install Windows 10 Preview.
IOS 9, Beta 3 is next.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Take a leak


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

foam party in a phone booth with yellow and blue lizards part II


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch Mr. Robot......later guys.


----------



## WickedTiger (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm about to drift off to sleep soon. :fall


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Stay up on the computer for a while.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat breakfast.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Run errands.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch UFC 189 Weigh-Ins.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Do some kind of late grocery shopping


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Clean the house  
Do lots of washing  
Cook some freezer meals   
And then clean the house some more , top to bottom monthly big clean


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Listen to music.


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

Probably eat more oreos then go to bed after I think about my life for several minutes. ;-;


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

Probably watch Netflix for a bit and then sleep.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

This is going to get old very quickly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Find a movie to fall asleep to.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Same, pick a movie to fall asleep to. Then curl up with the extra pillow on my queen size bed and pretend it's my estranged gf *sigh*
Ffs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eat maybe. Not really feeling up to it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ used to love making those when I was younger. Could see it still being fun, I just have no purpose for them

Probably going to bed


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Gwynevere said:


> Thread idea: right before you log off SAS post what you're about to do instead. Are you leaving to go study, go meet up with friends, have dinner, go to bed,...?
> 
> I don't have one right now since I'm not logging of SAS yet.


Do some touch up work on my project then bed


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

lonerroom said:


> Do some touch up work on my project then bed


what project you doing mate?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm probably about to procrastinate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat an early dinner.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

goku23 said:


> what project you doing mate?


I work on animations, I have been working on one for several weeks now, I sometimes can make one in a shorter amount of time but lately I have been taking forever because I've been busy with other stuff


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Take a nap probably


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Run on the treadmill.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

In N Out for the first time in ages.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

'Bout to start drinking alone. yeah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat lunch.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

maybe have a snack and probably waste time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Find something to eat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Drinkin' some coffee and rolling up a cig.
Wild wild west style.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go get my haircut..........ugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go to sleep or try to.....later SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Head on over to see my counselor........fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch a makeup tutorial on youtube.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Probably be feeling bad the rest of the night. But before that, find a distraction if I can help it.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Clean the kitchen.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

watch an episode of Avatar and go to sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch some youtube videos and grab something to eat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Workout


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watch porn then fall asleep to Halloween II.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

After necroing this thread, I'm probably going to take a nap


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

About to eat


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Eat dinner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ same.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

Drink a beer and play Dark Souls 2. I can't wait for 3 to come out.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed. Hopefully, I'll get more done later


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Have chai tea.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Watch 28 weeks later and fill out some paperwork (how fun!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Workout in a few.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ZombieIcecream said:


> Workout in a few.


:ditto


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

stop my cockatiel from chewing on my backpack


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Cooling off from my workout to the sound of rain before I go to sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably sleep even though I already slept a bunch


----------



## oddgirl (Feb 24, 2016)

Go to sleep. I'm tired


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Cook chicken that I've been patiently defrosting.


----------



## Krytah (Feb 26, 2016)

watch the latest Walking Dead episode.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go to the bank....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oobe said:


> Work on a couple of T-SQL scripts.


No pressure......no worries. :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm about to continue sitting on my butt at my desk on SAS. I'm also about to start drinking my coffee.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Write my eighth article for the day (as soon as I get approval from my editor) and then head to the gym for squats.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oobe said:


> Actually lots of pressure - it's a bulk update on production data and top execs are aware. I better not get it wrong :lol


You know they aren't SASsy! I do know the feeling. I'll have to PM about that one, too. :no

2016 has been a real humdinger so far!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Workout


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Masturbate. Sas makes me very horny for some reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep :laugh:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleep. Dead tired even though I haven't been awake even 10 hours


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Set Up HEAVY Entertainment Center*

Going out to my car and bring in this MASSIVELY heavy entertainment center and put it together in my living room and put up my equipment. HELP !

It is one of those assembly kit things and they can be a bear to put together alone. Grrrrrrr. I am tired and exhausted just thinking about it ! :mum:sigh UGH !!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Workout


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Do some more game developing.

I need to finish stuff.. now!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Check out some stuff on Reddit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for my interview.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat lunch.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

go to the pub with some friends where i'll generally have a good time and a laugh, but I'll be invisible to all the pretty girls I see whilst others are copping off with them which will hurt a bit when it's time to get a cab home alone


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Buy an ethernet cable from Micro Center to run to my TV. It's that or buy a wireless router and separate that function from my modem. Maybe I'll do both. Anyway I need to buy a phone cord long enough to run up the wall and across the ceiling to get to the other side of the room from the doorway in my bedroom.

I also have 2 bins I need to take to the recycle drop off.

Need to start laundry, and boil some eggs for lunches next week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wash dishes - it's a nice day outside, though :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Try to knock out 50 pushups right quick.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kill a few people








(ha you forgot this is the Just For Fun section)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go out to eat somewhere.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

Alright, finally time to go work. Chris even messaged me already.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

With courage and fortitude I'll be bracing myself for the arduous task that is before me... going out and buying a beef patty.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Get something to eat and drink


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

About to go play Smite (a game) :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shower and change.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Try to fix this ingrown toenail I got.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Head out to my doctor's appointment. I hope it goes well.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

About to go to sleep...I hope insomnia won't come lurking again.Had a very busy and tiring day.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Post in this thread !!!

Non-smartass answer, watch Married With Children.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fall asleep watching The Best of Me. I'm so tired.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

go to bed, need to be up early for work


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go to bed


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Drinking coffee! Coffee is awesome. Hazelenut latte's all the way!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready to go see my counselor.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Finish writing my final school paper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Probably grab some lunch. Then I have two interviews later.....ugh. I hope I survive today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watch a movie and eat left over pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take a shower


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for work.


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

searching for Indiana Jones theme on youtube to post on another thread later. :grin2::boogie


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Get out of bed and have a ice coffee it nearly 12pm should of been out before this but i dont feel like it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably go to bed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Workout


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Relax, maybe eat something, and go to bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go to bed.
It's 1:20am.....Besides a 15 minute nap this evening, I have been awake since 5:35am!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

See what I'm going to eat for dinner.....I'm starving right now.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

play overwatch


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Finish watching Game of Thrones, listen to some ASMR, pray, read a bit, go to sleep


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Monthly shire meeting with the local medieval club in about an hour (I'm just going for the exposure, lol); biking later if I'm lucky!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

About to go see Me Before You .


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

About to answer this and go play games for a bit


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Get ready for work


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go for a run - despite having been awake for 18 hours!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Going to bed 
Its 12:03am


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Make hentai drunk @ 1 am, hell yeah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Go for a run - despite having been awake for 18 hours!


Didn't happen.
Instead, I need to catch up on some work and clean some of my house and then eat.

I will need to run tonight, but will have to dodge rain I think


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm about ready to get bored and log off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Grab some lunch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Start some laundry.
Pick up some rooms to prepare for vacuum or mopping


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Run bleachbit and shut my computer down.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Run bleachbit and shut my computer down.


Cool: )

I'm about to go to bed after I get done sending some more notifications to someone after they had ban me for saying Bye
LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Drink some grape juice, use the restroom, and go to bed. Somewhere in there I'll brush my teeth.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

About to play some Halo 2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Check my thermostat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for work.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Master bate to porn soon..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Head over to the library (18+ activity). Hopefully I can meet some friends but if I don't at least it will be a good experience for me.


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Just masterbated to porn, drinking vodka


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Drink more vodka


----------



## swh (May 19, 2015)

Molest myself...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cook breakfast.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat :laugh:


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Drop off recycle, buy a fishing license, and buy ice cream to take over to my dad's tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm about to chill. So much to do. Can't wait til my life is simplified again, like it use to be...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I gotta go eat.


----------



## MMSterling (Jun 21, 2016)

I gotta go eat too


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go to work.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Play a video game, Skyrim.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Listen to YouTube videos


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Go to bed. Awake world is bad and sleep world is good. At least I don't have nightmares.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Watch the Fifth Element and edit my workout schedule


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vacuum my family room


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

game


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Workout and eat dinner. :3


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Shower

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for work.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Workout.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat lunch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Work


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for work, I pray it goes well today/tonight.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Wash the dishes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go to work. Long a** shift.....ugh. Pray for me.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm going to run on the treadmill or clean my room.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Have dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

go to bed!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Brush my teeth.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Go to bed. !!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

absolutely nothing.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Go to the park and be depressed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep. I'm tired af.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

go on a spiritual journey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go to work.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Workout....I'm so off schedule right now...ugh.


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm about to wash dishes

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take a shower and go to bed. 
I have a meeting I have to call into in about seven hours.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sleep


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

Planning to take my dog for a short walk after this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go for my first six-mile run since my health issues.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Wait.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go get my haircut.....hoping for the best.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Continue reading this book


----------



## taariya (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm probably going to keep ****ing around on my computer for another hour before going to my hair appointment at 5.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bed


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Use the bathroom.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Finish packing. I just dropped my dog off at the kennels and he didn't give me a backwards glance. :lol


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm about to sort my job stuff out. Do the required bit so I get paid and actually apply for some jobs. I've been delaying for days even though I've not had much else to do instead


----------



## Makenzie83 (Aug 23, 2016)

Just about 4,000 stickers... it's going to be a loooong day!


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Eat some yogurt...



Makenzie83 said:


> Just about 4,000 stickers... it's going to be a loooong day!


As in draw, or print, or what?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eat lunch


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Get lost in a booook.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

finishing working on a code tracker spreadsheet
shower


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

I am about to go to sleep. Hopefully I will actually be able to sleep though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waiting for the A/C guy to come - I am going to have to order a new A/C unit.
I have already spent $1,150 on Freon this year alone - it's gotta go.


----------



## Makenzie83 (Aug 23, 2016)

VanitysFiend said:


> Eat some yogurt...
> 
> As in draw, or print, or what?


 It totally sucks that I still can't edit posts. Cut stickers... on big machines.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

To continue cleaning my room, it needs it and I'm trying to keep myself busy


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Still eating yogurt, watching underworld...



Makenzie83 said:


> It totally sucks that I still can't edit posts. Cut stickers... on big machines.


What's the dollar value of those 4000 stickers?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for work.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Drink more coffee :eyes


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Go for a drive. Wanna wait till about 1 am before I go. Less traffic on the roads - it's peaceful.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

About to go to sleep


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Drink more coffee :eyes


MOAR COFFEEEH!

:cup


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Going to sleep. My eyes are getting really tired, even though I slept when I got back home from school again.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Going to sleep I guess. It takes me hours to fall asleep at night yet I can nap during the day just fine. :con :time


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Going to play Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm. Just finished Wings of Liberty.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Watching more YouTube and posting on the forum my life is sad.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

About to go to the toilet lol


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Going to try and sleep, and end up doing this instead: :time


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Drink more coffee and, I don't know, maybe play some Europa Universalis 4.



Atheism said:


> Going to try and sleep, and end up doing this instead: :time


Hey, that was me ~10 hours ago!


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Backwards crab walk down the busiest street in my town while repeating verses from the Necronomicon


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nunuc said:


> Drink more coffee and, I don't know, maybe play some Europa Universalis 4.
> 
> Hey, that was me ~10 hours ago!


Yeah that was me over an hour ago and now I'm back here because I was :time


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Well...I finished reading my Halo comic today...hmm...well I'm about to press "reply" in this thread


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Gonna see a play today, hopefully it won't run too long lol. I have to study for a test tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm gonna drink coffee and...something-something.

:cup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do a quick workout and then get ready for work.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Pack some more (moving house soon) and then have a bath as my shoulder is in pain, hopefully it will soothe it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

chill, then take a shower. I haven't shaved in over three days :lol.


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Going to play Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm. Just finished Wings of Liberty.


Great game. Need to finish Legacy of the Void myself.

I'm going to watch the rest of the H1Z1 Invitational Qualifiers and then maybe some of the LoL World Championships. Supposed to go for a coffee with a friend, maybe tonight or tomorrow night, so I'll be doing that too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still haven't taken that shower :lol. I am about to do it. I am going to Chinese buffet and I have not eaten all day. THAT is motivation!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Get drunk and talk to some guys somewhere bout something till I pass out


----------



## Lemongrass (Sep 28, 2016)

sleep


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Lemongrass said:


> sleep


That is an excellent plan :high5


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

fap


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Adeption113 said:


> fap


That is also an excellent plan :high5


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm about to lay down on the couch because I'm sick and am about to fall over.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Watch TV and post on the SAS threads :sas :banana


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm gonna do my religion homework.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Going to make myself a coffee, though I shouldn't really, not at this time of the night/day.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably play some Stardew Valley.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

MikeTeck said:


> Great game. Need to finish Legacy of the Void myself.
> 
> I'm going to watch the rest of the H1Z1 Invitational Qualifiers and then maybe some of the LoL World Championships. Supposed to go for a coffee with a friend, maybe tonight or tomorrow night, so I'll be doing that too.


Just finished Legacy of the Void yesterday. But the game is not over. I know there is one expansion with Nova after the terran, zerg and protoss campaigns, so I'll go get that.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Gonna continue packing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Continue school work :/ I'm having a hard time with it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat breakfast, I'm so hungry. Then get ready for work.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Cut 35 or more black cardboard squares.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Draw showing proportions of furnitures to humans on different activities and place them in a poster. Though, it's also important how to place them: Aligned, preferably not symmetrical, not monotone...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat breakfast.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Get out of bed and pee.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Feed the stray cat and then get some dinner for myself.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Take clothes from the dryer. Excitement!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^did it. Was exciting!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for work.


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Post on this thread!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Exercise.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat lunch.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Think of more gassy foods I can eat to overcome my ongoing fear of farting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fold clothes


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Go to bed and hope my sadness floats away.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## fifikse (Feb 1, 2017)

i think:

in March i drink, do not eat.

i do not have dreams, i do not know what i would not know what i strive, i see before me the future - no further.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get ready for work


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Take vendor class online


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Shower and go to the mall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Read, maybe vacuum and mop later


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Look at accutane vids on youtube.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Eat.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Watch some Super Bowl hi lights, fold clothes, play 3DS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Try to thin my mucus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I think I'm about to cry a bit because my parents are leaving for the airport now.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sleep.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat my uncrustable


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Eat my uncrustable


All is right with the world


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> All is right with the world


:laugh:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Have dinner

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rest


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Youtube


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eat my uncrustable


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Eat my uncrustable


Oh man Kevin, you made my day!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

funnynihilist said:


> Oh man Kevin, you made my day!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Continues reading this book


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuthin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have no idea.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Make my coffee/tea.


----------



## genuris (Feb 28, 2018)

mmmm


----------



## DamonFields (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm gonna buy some food.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Iron my work clothes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Might go for a walk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh look at some apartments online.....would love one with a washer and dryer already in there.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Make sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Youtube


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Head to the gym


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Feed my animals.

Which I should've done already but I was asleep when they were meant to be fed. I've been asleep for like 11 hours... wtf is wrong with me?!


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm about to take a writing test that I know nothing about. Please help me


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Use the bathroom.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

****

(That's the S word by the way, no way in hell I'm gonna F)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> ****
> 
> (That's the S word by the way, no way in hell I'm gonna F)


Suck?

:lol JK


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lunch


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Suck?
> 
> :lol JK


:haha

:wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fold clothes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clean a bit


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Church service


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

shower


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cook breakfast. I don't have any hash browns though, just eggs and sausage.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Cook breakfast. I don't have any hash browns though, just eggs and sausage.


That's ok...cutting back on carbs occasionally is a good thing.


----------



## nickleangelo (May 26, 2018)

Amazingly, and knowing I'm gonna fail this one, I'm about to study. It's more for therapeutic reasons than for getting a grade.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Try out Borderlands 2 for free :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

♪┗ ( ･o･) ┓♪


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Get off my laptop and switch to my cell phone.
Maybe go on Youtube.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Finish this episode of "This is Us" and take my dog for a walk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleep probably


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N/A


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

exercise


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Get up and do some quick binomial tests on groups of chickens. Then some t tests, whatever they are. Then mope about H lol. Might do a vlog later today,


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Call the missus and talk about how good it was to see our son.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Look at leaves out the window. Done.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Take a brief nap. Will probably feel crappy afterwards, though...


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Watch youtube for abt half an hr, try to sleep for another 2 hrs, then get ready for work. Oh and some vocal warm-ups maybe on the drive to work.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Go to bed. Have a lot I want to try to do tomorrow.


----------

